# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Project See-Saw

## jimbo73

Is been 8 months since i started my 2nd tank. The journey had been full of pain and joy....hence, i termed it as Project See-Saw. 

My inaugural setup in Jun 14 was enlightening. Through many trials, I weren't successful in breeding my CRS... Key lessons learned from this setup was the need for a cooler and DI water. The use of fan wasn't economical as the cost for distilled water top-up was hurting my pockets after a few weeks. The fan can only maintain the water temperature at about 28 degree. Together with my inexperience in controlling TDS through the water top-up, my CRS's off-springs started to dwindle.. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ter?highlight=

Finally, I decided to take the plunge and invested in all the equipment necessary for a successful setup. With the info from Aquaticquotient and arofanatic, i began my 2nd journey

Dec 14

All equipment from Fishy Business, Plants from GC and bro James
Ada Tank.jpg
Old Sea Mud.jpg
BT9.jpg
Ada course soil.jpg
Initial Plants.jpg

----------


## jimbo73

Cycling.jpg

Painful cycling......
Melting.jpg
This is the worst part of my 2nd project... Couldn't manage the parameters and my plants started to melt away....the tank underwent all kind of issues, brown algae, green algae, BB boom..

IMG_2524.jpg
After two months of pain, did a re-scape after the tank had stabilised

Introduced my Bee 2 PRL from AC in Mar
https://youtu.be/u6QqTAiIxuw

Starting to see some results in Apr
https://youtu.be/7A0IJcmyLfc

Started to play with "fire" in PRL setup. From my observation, the Co2 has some negative impact on the shrimplet production and survival (i may be wrong.....) I have scaled down from 1BPS to 0.5 BPS. 
https://youtu.be/kHWZXuUUOIU

Stainless Steel.jpg
Bought a stainless set from TAOBAO. The surface skimmer definitely make the water surface "oil-less"

2 Filters.jpg
Decided to try a series set-up using my spare canister. The most tricky part is to prime the two canisters....So far, the results are satisfying. Those interested can check out the below posts
- http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ilter+canister
- http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/r...-inline.10137/

After 8 months, the Bee2 PRL has ballooned from 10 to more than 50, with many berried mamas 
https://youtu.be/an2KlWfb38s

----------


## Bern C

:Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:  Nice setup.

----------


## limz_777

think your lights over power for your plant choice

----------


## jimbo73

Just dropped by AC this evening and got some alder cones. the assistant was kind-enulf to spare me some frogbits
20150721_165602.jpg

20150721_165750.jpg

----------


## jimbo73

Update for Sep 15 for my PRL... :Smile: 
https://youtu.be/v0prJ8Q1lKo

----------


## SwordZ

Nice setup! Regarding your surface skimmer, how you make sure shrimplets don't end up there?

----------


## jimbo73

> Nice setup! Regarding your surface skimmer, how you make sure shrimplets don't end up there?


i was initially a bit concerned and wrapped a net around it. Eventually took it off as it really restricted the water flow. Currently, i'm just adjusting the level of the skimmer to ensure that the flow is not too strong for any shrimps that are hanging around the skimmer. From my observation, the shrimplets will not wander off to the top. Is only the teenages and adults. As long as your flow is not too strong, they are ok. the skimmer really helpa to remove the surface oil.. Good investment from my humble opinion..

----------


## jimbo73

Dec update...

https://youtu.be/_x-wt2VFt1E

----------


## AQMS

Awesome! :Well done:

----------


## koky

Inspirational! Results for your persistence.

----------


## Maloocom

bro, able to share ur parameters? TDS, PH, Temp, Gh etc. Thx!

----------


## jimbo73

TDS 140-160
PH 5.8 to 6.2
Temp 24-25
GH - never monitor

----------


## fhan

Nice bro, the echinodorus plant is iguazu right.

nice plant

cheers

----------


## jimbo73

Yep the plant is Iguaza from AC

----------


## jimbo73

My iguana also got decimated by the swarm 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lizhien

Very nice setup! How's the tank doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimbo73

> Very nice setup! How's the tank doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Cole, the tank is doing well and the population is increasing exponentially. From the initial batch of 10 to current hundreds.

IMG_5193.jpg

Check out my Jan clip




-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://prlsg.blogspot.sg/

----------


## jimbo73

took the June holidays to clear up the tank. Replaced one of my series Eheim filters with a new 2215. The water looks crystal clear and shrimps are enjoying it.

----------


## jimbo73

Have been scratching my head on why my PRLs have been dwindling for no apparent reason. Finally came upon this fat lizard that has been hanging around my tank. Went to NTUC on Thurs to get the trap and voila - got him this morning!




*Oct 16 Update* 

https://youtu.be/RnhH6n_lyF4

https://youtu.be/WNjj3NXpNo8

----------


## popimac

Wah I wonder how the lizard catch your shrimps. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimbo73

Sharing some hilarious shots before my re-scape 



Extreme Sport..Potentially a good dinning place for the lizard that hanged around my tank. Surprisingly, they still survive in the filter. Normally, will put them back after my canister cleansing.



pushing the pearling that led to my tank destruction. 



big chunk of fissidens got dislodged due to the bubbles.

----------


## jimbo73

Finally decided to rescape my tank after 2 years. Partly influenced by the destruction of my fissidens and also AC's advice on separating the tank to promote better breeding. With those savages out there, the female PRLs have little chance to survive and berry.

----------


## jimbo73

An example of a victim of mass assault

----------


## jimbo73

Finally seeing results after 3 weeks

----------


## Dscheng

> An example of a victim of mass assault


the shrimp probably already dead and the rest of it just ate it? They are scavenger.

----------


## jimbo73

Update to my tank in 2018. Decided to do up a moss wall with Dragon stones

Feb 18

----------


## jimbo73

Dec 18. Fully-grown moss with dragon stones

----------

